# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Please help

## est3tl3r

my computer has a virus and I ran kaspersky to scan for viruses. The scan will only go to 98% complete and I haven't been able to clear my computer of this bug. Please help!!

----------


## olejah

Please, read and follow our rules

----------

